# Ford 800 3 point will not lift



## rkirby

My Ford 800 3 point hitch started acting up in the spring. It would lift, then go down part way until I moved the lever down then back up. I was using the brush hog last week and the 3 point lift went all the way down and now will not come up at all. I drained the fluid and replaced with new, but it still will not lift. Any ideas as to what went wrong and how to fix it?
Thanks,
Kirby


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Rkirby!


----------



## Dirty Ern

Kirby I have an 801 Powermaster (actually an 851), I don't know if it's the same as yours but maybe the little trick I learned from a friend may help.

He told me to remove the plug on the top of the hydraulic pump. Now I've done this on several different occasions and sometimes I would just remove the plug, start the engine and wait until it burped and shot a little fluid out and then replaced the plug and was good to go. Other times I poured a little fluid into the hole to encourage it to prime and that worked too. Sorry to say that I fired it up the other day and had no hydraulics, checked the dip stick and it was bone dry. Last evening I added what was probably more than a gallon to get it to the full line and then went through the priming trick by adding fluid to the pump but still didn't have any luck. I'm going back out and try it again in a few minutes. Give it a try and good luck. Maybe someone on this forum knows why this happens and can shed some light. 

Ernie


----------



## Dirty Ern

*an update on my end*

so before I started it up I took the plug out and saw that the last shot of oil that I gave the pump was still there. So I fired it up and the oil just sat there. I turned it off and when it turned its last rev, a bubble shot out some oil and the rest of the oil drained into who knows where. I filled it up again and probably went through that same thing several times and then the arms slowly started to pick up. They would only go up about a quarter to a third of the way and then they even stopped coming up at all. I took the plug out and added more oil and after a few tries of up and down with the lever it finally started coming all the way to the top. It still isn't as quick as I think it should be or as smooth but at least it will raise a tool. 

I talked to a guy that works on tractors the other day and he said that he thought there was a check valve it the pump that had a spring holding it closed and the spring may be weak and maybe a guy could stretch the spring a little to make it hold better??

I hope some of this helps you and maybe sombody else has some real answers to our problem. Ernie


----------



## Bob72

I was told there is a filter screen between the pump and the reservoir that can clog up and cause the hydraulic's not to lift. It is usually where the tube coming off of the pump bolts to the case. Take it out clean it and put it back on. you should be good to go.

Bob


----------

